
Introduction to WebComponents with ShadowDOM - praveenscience
https://dev.to/time2hack/introduction-to-webcomponents-with-shadowdom-6fo
======
plopz
How do you server side render web components?

~~~
lamplightdev
You can't without client side JavaScript if you're using the Shadow DOM. If
you're not using Shadow DOM, just Light DOM, then you can do so:
[https://lamplightdev.com/blog/2019/07/20/how-to-server-
side-...](https://lamplightdev.com/blog/2019/07/20/how-to-server-side-render-
web-components/)

